# שולחן לשניים



## ronitvas (26/12/12)

שולחן לשניים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
היום אנחנו מעלים פינה חדשה בפורום חתונות
נשמח אם תעלו פה רעיונות למאכלים ולבישולים של בית, כאלה שמתאימים למספר אנשים קטן ו/או לא מסובכים מידי לטובת הבשלנים המתחילים שבחבורה
אפשר גם לצרף תמונה או קישורים לבלוג
אבל חשוב לכתוב את המתכון במלואו
אנחנו מקבלים בברכה ובזרועות פתוחות את הגולשים מפורום מתכונים שבאים לעזרתנו


----------



## ZimmerTLV (26/12/12)

רעיון מצוין! 
בהחלט ישנה אווירה של קינון באוויר, 
אני מבלה במטבח פי חמש זמן מאז שהחתונה נעשתה דבר ממשי. 
אני קוראת סמויה בפורום מתכונים הרבה זמן והפינה האהובה עלי שם היא מה מבשלים לסופ"ש, לחשוב שכאן אצלנו יהיה משהו דומה זה משמח מאוד (וסליחה שאני רק מברברת ולא כותבת מתכון, גם זה בטח יבוא כי עכשיו כבר יש לי כמה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## אביה המואביה (26/12/12)

רעיון נפלא!! אני אתחיל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אמנם אין תמונה, אבל הנה מתכון ללזניה מושחתת לגמרי, כבדה וטעימה ומתאימה למזג אוויר חורפי: 

* לזניה בטטה וערמונים* (הכמות מספיקה לתבנית אינגליש קייק אחת)

* המצרכים:*





שתי בטטות בינוניות 





בצל בינוני אחד





שתי שיני שום





שמנת לבישול





שקית ערמונים (אלו שכבר מוכנים לאכילה)





גביע גבינת שמנת (כ-250 גרם)





דפי לזניה





מעט שמן זית





תבלינים- מלח, פלפל. אני אוהבת להוסיף טימין ואגוז מוסקט.





גבינת פרמזן

* אופן ההכנה: *

חותכים את הבטטה לקוביות, מערבבים עם טיפה שמן זית ותבלינים על פי טעם ואופים בתנור ב180-200 מעלות עד שהבטטות מתרככות.

קוצצים את הבצל ומטגנים אותו במעט שמן זית עד שהבצל נעשה שקוף, ואז מוסיפים את השום (קצוץ או כתוש, איך שאתם אוהבים). מטגנים עד שהבצל מזהיב ומוסיפים את השמנת לבישול. מניחים לשמנת להצטמצם קצת תוך כדי ערבוב ומתבלים על פי הטעם האישי. 

את הבטטה מעבירים לקערה. אפשר למעוך אותה, אני אוהבת למעוך אותה חלקית ולהשאיר קצת חתיכות ממנה. 
לאותה קערה מוסיפים את הרוטב שבישלנו, את תכולת שקית הערמונים ואת גבינת השמנת. מערבבים היטב ומתקנים תיבול. 

משמנים קלות תבנית אינגליש קייק אחת ומסדרים בה שכבה של עלי לזניה. מעל השכבה מורחים כמות נאה מהמלית. אצלי יוצא בערך 3 שכבות של עלי לזניה. מעל השכבה האחרונה של עלי הלזניה מורחים כמות מעטה יותר של מלית, ומעליה מפזרים גבינת פרמזן מגוררת. 

מכניסים את הלזניה לתנור בחום של 180 מעלות ואופים 30-40 דקות עד שהלזניה זהובה ויפה מלמעלה. 




*הערה: מומלץ להרתיח מים בסיר ולרכך מעט את עלי הלזניה לפני שמתחילים לסדר את השכבות בתבנית
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

בתיאבון!!!


----------



## ZimmerTLV (26/12/12)

יו נקרא מעולה


----------



## grkld012 (26/12/12)

מלקקת את האצבעות 
טוב אני חייבת להגיב למתכון שלך!!!
אני גם בשלנית לא קטנה וכבר הדפסתי לי את המתכון שלך. הוא נשמה טעים בטירוף, אנסה אותו ביום שישי הקרוב.
תודה


----------



## אביה המואביה (26/12/12)

ייאי איזה כיף! 
זה מתכון שהמצאתי כשרציתי להכין לחצי משהו מיוחד וטעים כשחגגנו עשרה חודשים יחד. הוא מת על אוכל איטלקי, ומאחר והוא טבח מקצועי (למד בדן גורמה), קשה מאד להפתיע אותו. וזה הפתיע אותו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



כבר הכנו את זה איזה עשר פעמים..


----------



## דניאל ואורן (26/12/12)

נכנס לרשימת ה-To Do שלי! 
נשמע מבטיח במיוחד. 
ואני חולה על ערמונים.


----------



## אביה המואביה (26/12/12)

שיו אני מסמיקה! 
אגב, במילוי הזה אפשר גם למלא בצק פילו, בלינצ'ס, קנלוני, רביולי תוצרת בית (למי שיש לו סבלנות ומכונת פסטה) וכו'. 
ואפשר גם לנשנש אותו סתם ככה בכפית. זה הרי מבושל כבר, וזה ט-ע-י-ם-! וכבד


----------



## תותית עם שוקולד (26/12/12)

קפצתי לראות את השרשור- והמתכון נראה מצויין!


----------



## אביה המואביה (26/12/12)




----------



## ronitvas (26/12/12)

אם רוצים לגוון את ארוחת הערב 
אני ממליצה להכין אומלט-טורטייה
שמים במחבת את כל התוספות שאתם אוהבים באומלט - בצל, פטריות, גבינות, עשבי תיבול, תרד וכדומה
מעל שופכים ביצה, מתבלים במלח פלפל ומעל הכל מניחים טורטייה. מנמיכים את האש
כשהביצה מתייצבת, הופכים בזהירות את כל העסק כך שעכשיו הטורטייה נמצאת על המחבת
לאחר כמה דקות, כשהביצה יציבה ומבושלת מקפלים את הטורטייה ומגישים
חותכים ירקות טריים או סלט ירקות ואוכלים בהנאה

זה ממש מתכון פשוט ומהיר
ממליצה להיכנס לבלוג לתמונות והסבר מפורט יותר
http://citrusim.blogspot.com/2012/10/tortilla-omelet-wrap.html?m=1


----------



## coffeetoffy (26/12/12)

נשמע טוב! 
את לא מוסיפה איזה רוטב או גבינה בתוך הטורטיה?


----------



## ronitvas (26/12/12)

לא מוסיפה רוטב 
מה שיש בפנים זה לפי הרצונות של הסועדים 
לפעמים מוסיפים גבינות ולפעמים לא
לפעמים עושים אותו דבר עם נקניק או נקניקיות
בקיצור, כל מה שבא ומתאים


----------



## תפו ופוזה (26/12/12)

מקסים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כל מתכון ניתן להכין בכמות לשניים
התרגול של הפחתת כמויות רק יתרום ליכולת ההתנסות של כלום או חתנים צעירים בתחום המטבח.
ניסוי וטעיה הם חלק בלתי נפרד מצמיחתה של זוגיות
לכן גם המטבח הוא חלק משמעותי.






































*
בהצלחה
מבטיחה לשתף במתכונים קלים.
מזל טוב*


----------



## coffeetoffy (26/12/12)

רעיון ממש טוב! 
שקשוקה זה מתכון טוב או שזה בסיסי מדי?
אנחנו נורא אוהבים להכין ביחד, זה מתכון שמספיק פשוט בשביל לערב את הגבר במטבח, והחלוקה אצלנו מאוד ברורה- הוא חותך בצל, שום ועגבניות, אני מכינה טוסטים ואחראית על התבלון. יוצא שאנחנו מבלים פעם בשבוע-שבועיים זמן איכות במטבח ביחד, ואני מתה על זה (עד שאני מגלה שכל המיץ של העגבניה זלג על הרצפה, אבל לא נדבר על זה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## כלה כלכלה (26/12/12)

גם אנחנו 
מכינים יחד שקשוקה


----------



## אילנית12 (26/12/12)

ממרח טונה מהיר 
ממרח טונה מהיר/אילנית12

לממרח טונה

החומרים:
2 קופסאות טונה בשמן /במים מסוננת
2-3 ביצים קשות
2 מלפפונים חמוצים
1 כף מיונז
1 כף חרדל
1 שן שום כתוש
פלפל שחור לפי הטעם
מלח לפי הטעם
עירית קצוצה דק דק

אופן ההכנה
1 טוחנים את כול החומרים מלבד העירית במעבד מזון.טועמים ומתקנים תיבול.
2 מוסיפים את העירית הקצוצה ומערבבים. 

מומלץ,מעולה לכריכים

מקור:עיתון


בהצלחה/אילנית12


----------



## אילנית12 (26/12/12)

ביצים ממולאות באבוקדו
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ביצים ממולאות באבוקדו/אילנית12



חצאי ביצים בממרח אבוקדו זה מה שאילתרתי אתמול בערב

לאירוח בדקה האחרונה.

החומרים פה ל 4  חצאי ביצים

1 אבוקדו בינוני רך

2 ביצים קשות מס' 1

1 כפית שמן זית

2 כפות מיץ מלימון טרי או לפי הטעם

1 כף פטרוזליה קצוצה דק דק

מלח,פלפל שחור.

הכנה:

חותכים בעדינות את הביצים לחצי ומוציאים את החלמונים.  

מועכים במזלג את האבוקדו מוסיפים את הלימון,השמן

החלמונים,פטרוזליה מלח פלפל

מערבבים טועמים אם חסר תיבול.

ממלאים בכף או בשקית זילוף את הביצים מגישים עם עגבניות,זיתים ועוד.

(יש אפשרות להוסיף לתערובת  חרדל למי שאוהב)

בהצלחה./אילנית12

עוד רעיונות בבלוג


----------



## מיכל נווה (28/12/12)

נראה סוף!!! 
מעולה לאירוח!! מקסים!


----------



## אילנית12 (28/12/12)

בכיף מיכל
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
עוד רעיונות נוספים מעולים תמצאי בבלוג
שבת שלום!


----------



## grkld012 (26/12/12)

בקשה למתכוני בשר 
בנות יקרות אשמח לקבל איזה מתכון נכמד לבשר, עוף.
תודה


----------



## אביה המואביה (26/12/12)

בקר גם הולך? 
כשר או לא כשר?


----------



## grkld012 (26/12/12)

ממש לא חייב להיות קשר ובקר זה מצויין!


----------



## אביה המואביה (26/12/12)

מעולה! פאי רועים! 
מתכון לפאי רועים שמספיק לתבנית אלומיניום בגודל של בערך 30 ס"מ על 25 ס"מ..

* מצרכים: *






 חצי קילו בשר בקר טחון





 בצל גדול





 250 גרם רסק עגבניות- אפשר ומומלץ להשתמש ברוטב עגבניות מוכן לפסטה, כזה שקונים בסופר, צנצנת שלמה.





 שלושה-ארבעה תפוחי אדמה בינוניים





 2 שיני שום





 תבלינים- מלח, פלפל, אני אוהבת להוסיף אורגנו





 חמאה





 מעט שמן זית





 גבינת פרמזן





 גזר גדול קצוץ לקוביות.
*אופן ההכנה: *

קולפים את תפוחי האדמה ומבשלים אותם במים עד שיתרככו. מועכים לפירה יחד עם החמאה ומתבלים לפי הטעם. 

קוצצים בצל ושום. את הבצל מטגנים עד שנעשה שקוף ומוסיפים את השום. מטגנים יחד דקה ומוסיפים את הגזר הבשר הטחון.  מפוררים את הבשר בעזרת כף עץ ומטגנים עד שכל הבשר מבושל ומוסיפים את רוטב העגבניות. מניחים לרוטב לרתוח, מתבלים לפי הטעם ומנמיכים את האש. כשהגזר מתרכך מסירים מהאש. 

בתבנית האלומיניום משטחים את תערובת הבשר עם הרוטב. 
מעל שכבת הבשר מניחים את הפירה ומשטחים. 
מעל הפירה מפזרים גבינת פרמזן מגוררת. 

אופים בתנור בחום של 180 מעלות בין חצי שעה ל40 דקות. כשהפאי זהוב ויפה מלמעלה, מוציאים מהתנור. 

בתיאבון!


----------



## grkld012 (26/12/12)

טוב, תקשיבי זה נשמה מעולה!!! 
לוקחת לתשומת לבי, מתכון מעולה.


----------



## אביה המואביה (26/12/12)

בשמחה, תהני


----------



## ZimmerTLV (26/12/12)

מחפשת את השידרוג הבא: 
השבוע אכלתי פאי רועים (בקפה מיכל, ממליצה) שבמקום בשר טחון התחתית הייתה בשר של קדרה כזה, את יודעת, חתיכות רכות וטעימות כאלה ובא לי להכין בדיוק כזה. השאלה אם צריך לבשל אותו בנפרד קודם או מה?

ואגב שדרוגים באוסטרליה מוסיפים לפאי רועים שכבה של אפונה בין הבשר לפירה וזה מדהים.


----------



## אביה המואביה (26/12/12)

החצי לא סובל אפונה לצערי.. 
אחרת מזמן הייתי מכינה ככה. אני חולה על אפונה. 

בקשר לשאלתך, מעולם לא טעמתי כזה דבר אבל אני משערת שמדובר בבשר בקר שהתבשל הרבה זמן ברוטב טעים, ואז פוררו אותו והכינו ממנו את פאי הרועים.
תשאלי במקום שאכלת בו


----------



## Bobbachka (29/12/12)

הכנתי היום את פאי הרועים!!! 
יצא מצוין!

אגב, הוספתי אפונה עדינה בין שכבת הבשר לשכבת הפירה ובשכבת הבשר הוספתי קוביות סלרי.

תודה על ההשראה!


----------



## יאנהלה (26/12/12)

כמה דברים שהולכים טוב אצלינו 





 קארי עם אורז:
לקארי- 
מטגנים חצי בצל קצוץ,
מוסיפים פטריות, אפונה וירקות לבחירתכם (תפוח אדמה, גזר, תרד, תירס..אני אוהבת שאפשר לגוון לפי מה שיש בבית).
מכסים במים רותחים.
כשהירקות רכים מוסיפים קופסת שימורים של חלב קוקוס (נקרא לפעמים גם מי קוקוס - אחד קופסא זה 400 מ"ל).
מוסיפים בערך כף של אבקת קארי + כפית מלח. 
טועמים ומוסיפים תיבול לפי הטעם.

בנפרד מבשלים אורז (בעיני עדיף מלא).. אוכלים יחד בקערה.






 פשטידה פשוטה:
לגרד 3 גזר ו4 קישואים. להוציא מהקישואים כמה שיותר מהמים.
לקצוץ 1 בצל
לערבב עם 
1.5 כוסות קמח תופח
שליש כוס שמן זית
מלח פלפל
לאפות ב180 מעלות כ40 דקות.






 חציל עם טחינה- ממש בול לארוחה קלילה זוגית כי חציל אחד יוצא שתי מנות.
חוצים חציל אחד לשניים ומניחים בתנור עם מעט שמן זית עם הצד החצוי כלפי מטה. מבשלים עד שהחציל נמעך בקלות במזלג.
חותכים כשתי עגבניות (תלוי בגודל החציל)
כשהחציל מוכן הופכים ועם מזלג מועכים את האמצע ככה שנוצרת מעין קערה. בתוך הקערה הזאת שמים את העגבנייה, מזליפים קצת שמן זית ותבלינים (הכי טוב בעיני זה עם אורגנו טרי אבל בדרך כלל אני מסתפקת במלח וקצת שום כי הבן זוג אוהב) ומבשלים עוד כמה דקות עד שהעגבניות רכות.
מכינים בנפרד טחינה (טחינה גולמית+ מים עד למרקם מעט סמיך יותר מטחינה רגילה+ מעט מיץ לימון+ מלח + תבלינים כמו פטרוזיליה אבל אפשר גם בלי.. לחילופין אפשר כמובן טחינה קנויה).
כשהחצילים מוכנים מוציאים לצלחת ושמים מעל את הטחינה.

בתאבון


----------



## Bobbachka (28/12/12)

קארי הודי נקנה ממש לפני כמה רגעים... 
עשית לי חשק לנסות סופסוף להשתמש בקארי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Shir Rose (26/12/12)

מתכוני סלטים אלופים! 
אימא שלי המדהימה, היא אלופת העולם בסלטים. 
כל פעם שמגיעים אלינו אורחים, תמיד מבקשים את המתכון. 
אז בחודשים האחרונים דאגתי לצלם את הסלטים "יפה" ובניתי לה מיני-אתר עם כל המתכונים. 
אתן מוזמנות להנות מהם גם..


----------



## Natalila (26/12/12)

דאם איט זה נראה טואוב
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 |מזיל ריר|


----------



## Shir Rose (27/12/12)

בדוק שהם טעימים בטירוף ומעשיים בקלות!


----------



## Bobbachka (27/12/12)

נראה מעולה!!!


----------



## Norma Desmond (28/12/12)

זה נראה מדהים! 
אין לך מושג מה עשית לי, יש לי חשק מטורף לכמה מהסלטים שם וממש אין לי את החומרים בבית....
בראשון אלך לירקן להשלים חוסרים


----------



## דניאל ואורן (26/12/12)

מרק עדשים כתומות לחורף 
מתכון נהדר בחסות חמותי! פשוט וממש כיפי!

2 בצלים סגולים – לפרוס ולטגן בשמן בסיר.
5 עגבניות – מקולפות ופרוסות, להוסיף לבצל המטוגן.
2 גבעולי סלרי – פרוסים דק, להוסיף לעגבניות. 

לכסות את הסיר ולטגן הכל יחד עד לריכוך העגבניות.

500 גר' עדשים כתומות- מושרות במים כ 15 דק' להוסיף לסיר.
מים  - עד כדי כיסוי וקצת יותר.
2 כפות אבקת מרק עוף
פלפל, מלח וכורכום

לבשל כ 20 דק'.

למשקיעניות, אפשר להוסיף קצת זעפרן!

בנוסף, מומלץ לסחוט לתוך המרק קצת לימון בהגשה!


----------



## Bobbachka (27/12/12)

יאי!!! 
בדיוק יש לי קילו עדשים אדומות ומיותמות במזווה.


----------



## ShAmUnA (27/12/12)

הכנתי לפני שבועיים!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
המרק הכי כיפי לחורף!
מומלץ)


----------



## revavonet (26/12/12)

מתכון לשניים 
סירות תפוחי אדמה ממולאות.
3 תפוחי אדמה בינוניים
1 סלסלה פטריות חתוכות גס
1 שמנת מתוקה
1/4 כוס יין לבן
כפית עד כפית וחצי אבקת מרק פטריות
בצל קצוץ
גבינה צהובה טובה (אני מערבבת מעט מוצרלה ופרמזן כדי שיהיה טעים ונמתח).

לחתוך תפוחי אדמה לחצי לרוחב.
לרוקן את תפוחי האדמה וליצור סירות.
להרתיח סיר עם מים ולבשל את תפוחי האדמה כ5-7 דקות) עד לריכוך חלקי.
לסנן מהמים ולהניח בתבנית.

במחבת עם מעט חמאה לטגן בצל עד שנהייה שקוף.
להוסיף פטריות ולטגן  מספר דקות.
להוסיף יין לבן ואבקת מרק לערבב היטב ולהוסיף שמנת.
להמשיך לבחוש עוד מעט עד שמסמיך ולהוריד מהאש.
למלא את סירות תפוחי האדמה בתערובת, לפזר מעל גבינה צהובה מפוררת ולאפות עד שמשחים.
להגיש עם סלט גדול או לצד מנת בשר קטנה.
בתיאבון


----------



## Amazing18 (26/12/12)

עוגת פבלובה 
כל כך פשוט
רק צריך המון סבלנות.....

שלושה חלבונים
חצי כוס סוכר

זילוף בסיס עוגיה, לעלות למעלה ובצדדים לזלץ כוכבים שפיצים.
תנור. 80-100 מעלות. כמה שעות עד להתייבשות.
מעל הוספתי קצפת פשוטה, ריבת תות והמון פירות 

אין לכן מושג איך יתנפלו על העוגה הזו!!!


----------



## Amazing18 (26/12/12)

פנקייק פשוט וטעים! 
את המתכון הוצאתי בעבר מהאינטרנט,
ולכן הקרדיטים כמובן לא שלי.. ושייכים בזכות למי שהמציא אותו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





כוס קמח
חצי כוס סוכר
כוס חלב
25 גרם חמאה
ביצה
כפית תמצית וניל

זהו!

חלומי!


----------



## אביה המואביה (26/12/12)

עוד אחד- מרק פטריות-שמנת 
אנחנו מכינים את זה היום 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*מצרכים:*






 סלסילת פטריות שמפיניון





 שקית פטריות פורצ'יני מיובשות (לא חובה, אפשר להשתמש בפטריות אחרות שאוהבים, אבל הפורצ'יני יקפיצו לכן את המרק לליגה אחרת לגמרי..)





 בצל בינוני





 שן שום אחת





 250 מ"ל שמנת לבישול 





 500 מ"ל חלב





 תבלינים- מלח, פלפל. אני אוהבת להוסיף אגוז מוסקט.

*אופן ההכנה*:

מניחים את הפטריות המיובשות בקערה ומוסיפים מים רותחים. ממתינים כ-20 דקות ומסננים. שומרים חצי כוס מהמים שבהם השריתם את הפטריות. 

קוצצים את הבצל והשום. את הבצל מטגנים בסיר במעט שמן זית עד שמתחיל להזהיב ומוסיפים את השום הקצוץ. 

מוסיפים את פטריות השמפיניון הקצוצות ואת פטריות הפורצ'יני ומטגנים עוד כמה דקות. 

מוסיפים את השמנת לבישול, החלב והמים שבהם הושרו הפורצ'יני (חצי כוס, זוכרות?) ומביאים לרתיחה. מתבלים על פי הטעם ומסירים מהאש.

בתיאבון!

* הערה: * אפשר ומומלץ לקנות כיכר לחם עגולה ויפה ולהפוך אותה לקערת מרק. את הבפנים של הלחם אפשר לקרוע לחתיכות קטנות ולזרוק פנימה. יאמי.


----------



## Amazing18 (26/12/12)

טרי מהשטח! 
החצי המדהים שלי הכין לנו פילה מושט בחמאה, כרישה, בצל ושום, על מצע פירה חמאתי ירוק 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



זה באמת פשוט - וטעים להפליא!
רק לקנות פילה, לטבל כפי שציינתי מעלה, לצרוב את הדג כמה דקות המחבת, להכניס לתנור לצריבה אחרונה ל10 דקות ובתאבון


----------



## Amazing18 (26/12/12)

עלי סיגר ופירות יבשים יש? 
מכניסים לסיר פירות יבשים שאוהבים + אגוזים, יחד עם מייפל וסוכר חום, מגיעים לרתיחה - זהירות זה רותח!!!!
את החבילה המתוקה מכניסים לסיגר, מקפלים - וכן, כן.. מטגנים.
לאחר הטיגון מוסיפים מכה על חטא וטובלים במי סוכר 

בתאבון!


----------



## וי זי (27/12/12)

פיצה טורטיה 
אז אני לא כל כך פעילה פה בפורום. יותר קוראת ושואבת המלצות.
אבל הפינה הזו כל כך מקסימה שאני מרגישה שאולי יש לי מה לתרום בקטנה.
בקיצור  :
קונים טורטיות, וכדי לחסוך התעסקויות קונים רסק עגבניות מתובל לפיצה וגבינה מגורדת.
מכניסים קודם כל את הטורטיה לכמה דקות לתנור כדי שתהיה קריספית, מוציאים מהתנור, מורחים את הרוטב ומפזרים את הגבינה.
מחזירים לתנור לכמה דק נוספות עד שהגבינה מותכת.
יוצאת פיצה קריספית כמו פיצה עגבניה.

כמובן שניתן להוסיף תוספות כמו זיתים, בצל, טונה וכו'. ואפילו לעשות פיצת גבינות עם גבינה בולגרית פרמזן וכל מה שבא לכם/ן..
זה מעולה כשבאים חברים ורוצים להכין משהו טעים ומהיר. נשנוש מעולה!

בתאבון


----------



## Bobbachka (27/12/12)

לזניה למתחילים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הלזניה שלנו פשוטה להכנה (והרבה פחות מושחטת מהלזניה של אביה) אבל היא קיבלה לא פעם הרבה מחמאות.

מצרכים לתבנית בינונית (25 ס"מ נדמה לי):
עלי לזניה
4 קוטג'





2 ביצים





200 גרם רסק עגבניות (2 אריזות קטנות)
2 תיבוליות קנור בטעם בזיליקום
חצי כוס מים רותחים





100 גרם גבנ"צ/פרמזן





מלח, פלפל

הכנה:
1. מערבבים בקערה את הקוטג'ים עם הביצים ומתבלים במעט מלח-פלפל.
2. בקערה נפרדת ממיסים את התיבוליות בחצי כוס מים רותחים ולאחר ההמסה מוסיפים את רסק העגבניות ומערבבים היטב.
3. מכינים שכבת עלי לזניה (אני נוהגת לשבור לעלים הקיצוניים את הפינות, כדי שישבו טוב יותר בתבנית שפינותיה מעוגלת טיפה).
4. שופכים 1/3 מתערובת הקוטג' ומורחים יפה יפה.
5. מעל שופכים 1/3 מרסק העגבניות ומסדרים יפה.
6. חוזרים על הפעולה עם שתי שכבות עלים נוספות (סה"כ 3 שכבות עלים) כאשר השכבה העליונה תהיינה קוטג'+ שכבת רסק.
7. מפזרים מעל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




גבנ"צ/פרמזן.
8. אופים בתנור ב180 מ"צ כ-40 דקות.

בתאבון
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## amitperetz1 (27/12/12)

טורטייה מטוגנת עם רצועות חזה עוף ובצל 
רעיון נפלא לפינה. אהבתי 


הנה מתכון מהיר, קל, ומשביע. תהנו!! 
*מצרכים:*
1. עלי טורטייה מקמח תירס (אני קניתי את של חברת וילי פוד הן מעולות.) 
2. 2 חתיכות חזה עוף גדולות
3. בצל אחד גדול
4. תבלינים: מרק עוף, פפריקה אדומה מתוקה, כורכום, כמון, מלח ופלפל שחור
5. פירורי לחם
6. שמן לטיגון

*אופן ההכנה:*
הכנת המילוי -
1. חותכים בצל וחזה עוף לרצועות דקות ומטגנים על מחבת כ 5-7 דקות עד להזהבה קלה של הבצל ועד שהצבע של החזה עוף הופך ללבן.
2. מוסיפים ישירות לתוך המחבת חצי כפית מרק עוף, כף פפריקה אדומה מתוקה, כפית כורכום, כפית כמון, חצי כפית פלפל שחור, וחצי כפית מלח. 
3. מערבבים כדקה וטועמים.. אם אוהבים את כמות התבלינים ממשיכים הלאה, אם לא מספיק - מוסיפים עוד קצת לפי הטעם האישי 

*הכנת הטורטייה -*
1. מחממים את הטורטיה על מחבת יבשה מספר שניות כל צד, מוציאים מהמחבת לצלחת, מניחים מילוי בחלק העליון של הטורטייה ומגלגלים לצורת אגרול.
2. טורפים 2 ביצים, מוסיפים קורט מלח, קורט פפריקה, וקורט כורכום וטובלים את הטורטייה מכל צדדיה
3. מגלגלים בפירורי לחם 
4. מחממים שמן חם כ- 2-3 דקות בסיר קטן (שמן חצי עמוק), ומטגנים את הטורטייות משני הצדדים על אש בינונית עד להזהבה
5. מניחים על נייר סופג כדי שייספוג את כל עודפי השמן (חשוב!!)
6. מגישים באהבה 


בתאבון!!


----------



## ShAmUnA (27/12/12)

פינה גאונית
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מתכון לפשטידת ברוקולי קלה להכנה, טעימה ולא משמינה במיוחד:

מצרכים:
קצת חמאה
בצל בינוני קצוץ דק
500 גרם ברוקולי טרי (לא קפוא)
1 גביע קוטג'
1 גביע גבינה לבנה 5%
150 גרם גבינת קשקבל מגורדת
2 כפות קמח
3 ביצים
מלח, פלפל
חבילת עירית(לא חובה)

אופן ההכנה:
מפרקים ברוקולי לגבעולים קטנים מכניסים לסיר עם מים רותחים ומבשלים כ-2 דקות
במקביל ממיסים קצת חמאה במחבת גדולה ומטגנים בצל על אש קטנה עד שהופך לשקוף
מסננים את הברוקולי ושמים במחבת עם הבצל ומטגנים יחד כ-3 דקות
שמים בקערה ביצים, קמח, קשקבל, קוטג, גבינה לבנה, עירית, מלח, פלפל ומערבבים היטב
מחממים תנור ל-170 מעלות
מוסיפים את הבצל והברוקולי לקערה ומערבבים
מעבירים את הכל לתבנית משומנת קלות
אופים כ-40 דקות עד לקבלת גוון זהוב.

הערה : אם אתם רוצים להשתמש בברוקולי קפוא צריך להפשיר את הברוקולי כמה שעות במקום הבישול.
בתאבון


----------



## behappy (28/12/12)

מרק ירקות כתומים- הגירסה שלי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מרק שמככב אצלנו בחורף. לא עוברת שבוע בלעדיו!! אמא של בן הזוג קנתה לי בלנדר מוט בשנה שעברה, ומאז חיי הקולינריים השתפרו פלאים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אז ככה:

4-5 שיני שום קצוצות
בצל גדול או כרשה אחת- קצוצים
חתיכת ג'ינג'ר בגודל כ-5 סנטימטר קצוצה לקוביות קטנות
כף חומץ איכותי- בלסמי/בן יין
1-2 כפות שמן זית או שמן קוקוס [מאוד מאוד בריא!]
חתיכת דלעת גדולה
דלורית
2 גזרים
בטטה אחת
(אפשר לשחק עם הכמויות, להוריד את אחד מהירקות הכתומים אם אין, וכו)
תבלינים לתיבול המרק:
כוסברה טחונה, כפית סוכר/סילאן/רוטב צ'ילי מתוק (כן כן, זה מאוד מוסיף!), כורכום, חוויאג' למרק,  מעט מלח, קנמון, אגוז מוסקט טחון, פלפל לבן. אפשר להוריד משהו מהמרכיבים אם לא אוהבים, ותכלס, המרק מעולה גם plain ללא תיבול או כמעט ללא.
אופציונלי אך מוסיף בטירוף- פחית נוזל קוקוס או חצי פחית קרם קוקוס. אם אין- אפשר להוסיף כמובן שמנת לבישול, אבל אני צמחונית בשאיפה לטבעונית אז עבורי זו לא אופציה והקוקוס עושה פה עבודה מעולה ותורם לטוויסט המזרח-רחוק הזה של המרק.

הכנה:
מתחילים בחתוך לקוביות קטנות [נניח 3/3 ס"מ] את כל הירקות, לקלוף את הדלעת והדלורית [עובד מעולה עם קולפן ירקות ועזרה של סכין במקומות הבעייתיים הקמורים יותר של הדלועים] וכמובן גם את הגזר והבטטה, ולשים בקערה גדולה בצד את כל קוביות הירקות.
בינתיים מחממים סיר גדול, כשחם- מוסיפים את שמן הקוקוס [ממש מומלץ ונותן ניחוח מזרח רחוק שכזה] או את שמן הזית. כשהשמן חם מטגנים את הבצל/כרשה והשום. כשהם משחימים, מוסיפים חומץ (מאוד מעמיק ומעשיר טעמים של בצל) ומעט מים אם צריך שלא יידבק וישרף (אני לא מאמינה בלטגן עם הרבה שמן.. זה לא באמת נחוץ), ואת קוביות הג'ינג'ר. 
כשכל הנ"ל מתרככים ומשחימים, שופכים את תכולת קערת הירקות לתוך הסיר ושופכים מים בטמפ' חדר עד לכיסוי הירקות. משאירים עם מכסה סגור על אש גבוהה עד לרתיחה, ואז מקטינים את האש וממשיכים לבשל עם מכסה סגור כ-40 דקות עד שעה, עד שכל הירקות מתרככים. 
כשהירקות רכים, מוסיפים את כל התבלינים למעט הצ'ילי המתוק/סוכר/סילאן. מתקנים תיבול לפי הטעם [עדיף לשים בהתחלה מעט מהתבלינים ואז להוסיף יותר], מעלים שוב את האש לבעבוע קל אחרון של המרק, ואז- החלק האמנותי- בלנדר מוט!
[סתם, אני ממש אוהבת את הקטע הזה שפתאום נהיית מחית חלקה של הכל
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 לכו תבינו]
מבלנדרים בזהירות בתוך הסיר כשהוא חם, על האש, עד לקבלת מחית חלקה או כמעט חלקה. מוסיפים את נוזל/קרם הקוקוס (תנערו את הפחית לפני שתפתחו ותשפכו אותה), ממשיכים לבלנדר מעט, מוסיפים את הסילאן/סוכר/צ'ילי, ו... זהו! מכבים את האש, לוקחים 2 קערות ובתיאבון=]
הצעת הגשה- קצת גרעיני דלעת מעל קערת המרק.


----------



## טוטי34 (28/12/12)

שקשוקה 
אנחנו עדיין לא גרים ביחד ( דתיים) ולא יוצא לנו להכין הרבה פעמים, אוכל אחד לשני. אבל בדיוק השבוע אף אחד לא היה אצלי בבית,אז החלטתי לפנק את הבחור בארוחה רומנטית. הכנתי שקשוקה, בצד שמתי סלסלת פרוסות לחם מקמח מלא, ושני נרות. ועכשיו למתכון, מספיק לשני אנשים : 

החומרים:
עגבנייה אחת חתוכה לקוביות קטנות
בצל גדול אחד קצוץ דק דק
4 ביצים
1 רסק עגבניות
מלח 
פלפל
אבקת שום/ שום אמיתי שמועכים אותו

אופן ההכנה: 
קוצצים את הבצל דק דק מחממים שמן במחבת ומטגנים עד שהבצל נהיה שקוף מוסיפים את העגבניות ולאחר כמה דקות מתבלים ומערבבים, מוסיפים את רסק העגבניות טועמים מעט ומשפרים תיבול נותנים לזה להתבשל מעט ואז מוסיפים את הביצים.
כשנהיה קרום על הביצים, אני יודעת שזה מוכן.

אוכלים ישר מהמחבת,ככה כשזה עוד חם!

בתיאבון!


----------



## yael rosen (28/12/12)

זהירות - בישול ארוך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
איזה כיף של פינה!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מצרפת מתכון של קדירת בשר חורפית ומדהימה (מצאתי פעם באיזה אתר ואני לא זוכרת מאיפה, בקיצור, לא מתכון שלי) - 

קילו בקר (שריר או פולי) חתוך לקוביות

חצי קילו שעועית לבנה אחרי שהושרתה לילה במים קרים

שליש כוס שמן זית

כמה תפוחי אדמה פרוסים

שני גזרים

4 שיני שום

2 בצלים פרוסים גס

מיכל רסק עגבניות

2 כוסות יין אדום

3 כפות עמוסות בפפריקה מתוקה (אין בעיה להחליף חלק בחריפה)

כף סוכר - אני שמה פחות

2 עלי דפנה

מלח ופלפל

*אופן ההכנה*





 צורבים ואוטמים את קוביות הבשר מכל כיוון ומוציאים החוצה למנוחה





 מחממים בסיר רבע כוס שמן זית ושלוש כפות פפריקה מתוקה, אחר כך מוסיפים שיני שום ל2 דקות תוך כדי ערבוב





 מוסיפים את הסוכר ואת הבצל ומערבבים, אחרי שהבצל נראה מטוגן יפה, מוסיפים חצי מכמות היין





 מוסיפים את הגזר ואת רסק העגבניות





 מחזירים את קוביות הבשר לסיר ומוסיפים את שאריות היין ומצמצמים תוך כדי ערבוב





 לאחר שהיין צומצם, מוסיפים את תפוחי האדמה, השעועית ומכסים הכל במים רותחים





 מוסיפים את עלי הדפנה, מלח ופלפל לפי הטעם





 מביאים הנכל לרתיחה, מכסים ומבשלים ארבע שעות עם מכסה





 הבית מתמלא ריחות מדהימים





 פותחים את הסיר ומתענגים על המראה, שרים "אשת חיל" ומגישים עם אורז, או סתם לחם מעולה..

בתיאבון 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אני מכינה את זה כבר בפעם השנייה ויוצא מעולה
למרות שנראה לי שזאת תהיה הפעם האחרונה, כי שנינו במגמת הצתמחנות.


----------



## ronitvas (29/12/12)

איזה רעיונות טובים 
ומגרים העלתם בשרשור
כל הכבוד על ההשתתפות והשיתוף


----------



## LANIT1 (29/12/12)

טורטיה במילוי חזה עוף ופטריות - קל להכנה 
רציתי להפתיע רציתי לחדש אז חשבתי על לנסות משהו שונה ומעט אחר...

אפשר לספר שההכנה פשוטה ולא דורשת מאמץ מיוחד... והתוצאה מעולה..

אז בכייף לעבודה...



טורטיות גדולות - 5  יחידות

(את הטורטיה בגלל שהיא גדולה מלאתי את כולה פרסתי ל- 3 ואז יצאו לי 15 יחידות להגשה)

1 אבוקדו עם לימון ומעט מלח למריחה



למילוי חזה העוף והפיטריות:

המצרכים :

1 ק"ג חזה עוף חתוך לרצועות דקות וארוכות

1 בצל סגול

1 בצל לבן

2 כפות סוכר רגיל או חום

סוייה 3 כפות

פלפל שחור - לפי הטעם

1 חבילה פיטריות טריות

1 קופסאת שימורים פטריות שלמות

 לגבי הפיטריות אפשר להשתמש רק בטרי או רק בשימורים



אביזרים נדרשים :  ווק להקפצה

                           מחבת רחבה לחימום הטורטיה.



אופן ההכנה ..

1. בווק מטגנים את חזה העוף בלבד עד שהוא מלבין וטוב לאכילה טיפה מזהיב. 

(במידה ויש נוזלים מהחזה עוף יש להוציא בעזרת כף - אין צורך בהרבה נוזלים)

2. מוציאים את החזה העוף ומניחים בצד .

3. את הבצל הסגול והלבן יש לחתוך לרצועות דקות וארוכות ולהקפיץ בווק עד להשחמה.

4. להוסיף את הסוכר לערבב להמתין מעט ולהוסיף את הפטריות הטריות קצוצות דק והפטריות שימורים ולערבב כמה דקות.

5. להוסיף סויה 3 כפות  פלפל שחור ולערבב..

6. להניח בצד  - - - - - - עד מתי שרוצים למלא את הטורטיה

7. את הטורטיה המוכנה - מחממים במחבת טפלון ללא שמן 20 שניות בכל צד .

8. לאחר החימום מורחים אבוקדו - חזה עוף עם פטריות ומגלגלים

9. עם הטורטיה גדולה אני פרסתי אותה ל 3 והנחתי בתבנית הגשה

10. מכמות של  5 טורטיות יצאו לי 15 יחידות .

בתאבוןןןןןןןן...



אפשר להוסיף עגבניה או חסה עלים

ערך קלורי למתכון  בקישור :  http://www.foodsdictionary.co.il/Recipes/3140


----------



## LANIT1 (29/12/12)

כבדי עוף בפירות יבשים LANIT1 
המתכון :
כמות 3 מנות 
250 גרם כבדי עוף
3 בצלים גדולים פרוסים לעיגולים
שמן לטיגון
6 משמשים חתוכים לריבועים
6 תמרים מגולענים פרוסים לעיגולים
1/4 כוס סויה
2 כפות יין אדום עדיף מתוק
1 כף אבקת מרק עוף ללא מונסודיום גלוטומט
1/4 כוס מים

אופן ההכנה:
צולים את הכבדים אפשר צליה קלה - לא לשרוף אותם - ומניחים בצד בצלחת.
מטגנים את הבצל עד שישחים , מוסיפים את הפירות היבשים ומטגנים עוד מספר דקות.
מוסיפים סוייה , יין אדום, אבקת מרק ואת המים ומבשלים עוד מספר דקות עד לקבלת רוטב סמיך . 
מוסיפים את הכבדים ומבשלים עוד כ- 15 דקות .

ומגישים באהבה... בתאבון


----------



## LANIT1 (29/12/12)

בלינצ'ס מתכון בסיסי 
מתכון ל- 10 - 8 בלינצסים - מתכון בסיסי :

1 כוס קמח רגיל

1 כוס חלב או מים (לפרווה)

1 ביצה

2 כפות שמן

2 כפות סוכר (לבלינצס מתוק)

או מעט מלח ומעט סוכר (לבלינצס מלוח)



אופן ההכנה:

* לערבב את הכל ביחד ולטגן במחבת , בעזרת מצקת יש להניח את התערובת במחבת ופזר לצדדים להכנת בלינצס גדול .

אפשר למלא במה שאוהבים.......... שוקולד, גבינה, חלבי , או בשרי ...


----------



## ronitvas (29/12/12)

בדיוק חשבתי שזה אחלה רעיון לתת מתכון לבלינצ'ס 
אני גם מוסיפה 1 כפית אבקת אפיה ושתי כפות שמנת חמוצה.
אם הבלילה סמיכה מידי, מוסיפה עוד מים.


----------



## LANIT1 (29/12/12)

שבת שלום,אני מפורום מתכונים 
רשמתי לכם מס' מתכונים קלים וטעימים...
תהנו ..ושיהיה במזל טוב


----------



## ronitvas (29/12/12)

תודה רבה


----------



## דניאל ואורן (29/12/12)

מתכון לפולנטה שמחממת את ה-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 והבטן של בעלי 
פולנטה היא "ממליגה" איטלקית! מעדן תירס עשיר בחמאה ופרמז'ן. 
זהו אחד המאכלים האהובים עלי ובעלי יודע שכך הוא מפנק אותי! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




הוראות הכנה:
מביאים לסף רתיחה ליטר של נוזלים (ההרכב המומלץ- חצי ליטר ציר וחצי ליטר חלב, שמנת לבישול או חלב קוקוס). אפשר להוסיף מעט מלח ופלפל למים, אך צריך להיזהר עם הכמויות, כי אח"כ לא ניתן לתקן. 
מנמיכים את האש ומעבירים ללהבה קטנה. 
מוסיפים בערך כוס קמח תירס שמיועד להכנת פולנטה (אפשר להשיג גם בסופר). את קמח התירס מוסיפים באיטיות, תוך כדי ערבוב בקצב קבוע. חשוב להיזהר לא להגיע לרתיחה. 
אחרי שמוסיפים את כל כמות קמח התירס, ממשיכים לערבב עד שמתקבל מרקם של דייסה. מכסים את הסיר וממשיכים לבשל תוך ערבוב מדי פעם (כדי שלא ידבק) עד שהפולנטה מקבלת מרקם של פירה רך ונפרדת מדפנות הסיר. 
מורידים מהאש ומוסיפים חמאה באהבה רבה, פרמז'ן בנדיבות ובהאהבה, גבינות קשות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 כגון גרויאר בנדיבות רבה. מי שאוהב, ניתן להוסיף גם גורגונזולה. 
אפשר לאכול את זה בתור פירה ואפשר להכין לזה רוטב עגבניות. 

רוטב עגבניות:
מקלפים קילו עגבניות (7-8) וחותכים לרבעים (טיפ לקילוף העגבניה- חורצים איקס בחלק התחתון שלה ושופכים עליה מים רותחים ואז לקערה עם מים קרים. הקליפה תתקלף בקלות). 
מחממים שמן זית בסיר ומוסיפים כף פפריקה עד שעולה ממנה ריח טוב. מוסיפים שום חתוך גס. מטגנים קצת. מוסיפים את העגבניות, קצת סויה, קצת חומץ בלסמי, קצת דבש. צריך להוסיף מעט נוזלים, אפשר יין...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






מבשלים כמה שיותר! 

בעלי מוסר, שככל שאוהבים יותר, ככה הפולנטה יותר טעימה!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (29/12/12)

תיקון: מתכון של בעלי שמחממם את הלב והבטן!


----------

